# Wyndham Grand Desert 2/28 - 3/2



## swsc16 (Jan 22, 2014)

Only interested in Wyndham Grand Desert, for exact dates 2/28 - 3/2.
Any unit size.  Most likely needing a LOT of units, for an entire taekwondo team attending a tournament.
Please PM me for leads, thanks!!


----------



## Bigrob (Jan 22, 2014)

I can help. I sent you a PM.


----------



## jules54 (Jan 26, 2014)

*Grand Desert*

I sent you a PM


----------

